# A  monitor database like GSMArena



## Vyom (Aug 22, 2015)

The other day I was trying to find the difference between AOC i2269Vwm and  i2279Vwhe. Not website including AOC's website(s) were able to give me the specs in comparable format. Looks like some models are region specific and hence these two monitors were not listed together under same site.

Eg:
AOC i2269Vwm is listed here: 22" - I2269VW - Monitors - AOC - North America: U.S.
and AOC i2279Vwhe is listed here: AOC Monitor

Anyway, my point being, is there a database where I can compare two models of same brand or any other brand, like we can do so with mobiles on GSMArena?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

Just have a look here:AOC


----------



## Vyom (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, that links doesn't list AOC i2279Vwhe, which I wanted to compare to since that's the only monitor local shop is saying that he has.


----------

